# Wechsel auf Kabel Deutschland sehr langsam :(



## streetjumper16 (27. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute!

Ich habe heute mein Kabel Deutschland Anschluss bekommen 32.000 und das will alles i-wie nicht so richtig 
Jetzt am Abend lade ich bei Steam grade mal mit um die 100kb/s runter und Speedtest sagt auch nur 3MB/s download! Der Upload ist aber mit 1,7mb/s OK!

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter! Kann mir da einer Tips geben oder so woran das liegen kann ?


LG


----------



## blackout24 (28. Dezember 2011)

Seedtests kannste eh knicken hängt viel zu sehr vom Server ab. Über Bittorrent zieh ich zu jederzeit meine 4MB/s auch, wenn der Speedtest zum nächsten Server was anderes sagt. Was Steam alles daran hindern kann richtig zu saugen weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Sethnix (28. Dezember 2011)

Wie hast du einen Upload von 1,7 mb/s geschafft? oO
Ich habe hier einen von 200-300 kb/s :/

"speedtest.io" sagt mir folgende Werte:
UL:740 kb/s
DL: 5700kb/s
Kabel Deutschland 32.000
(WLAN @54mb/s)


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir sagt Speedtest meist immer so 20.000Kb/s - 30.000Kb/s (manchmal auch die vollen 32.000Kb/s oder etwas mehr) Down!
Und 1,7Mb/s Up!

Einmal geht fast gar nix mehr und dann 1 Stunde naher sind es wieder 30MB/s


----------



## Robonator (28. Dezember 2011)

32k Leitung heißt nicht das du mit 32k kb/s runterladest, sondern mit 3200kb/s 
Ausserdem steht dort doch auch immer wieder *bis zu* 32k.

Einen Upload von 1.7MB/s würde ich gerne mal sehen  

Auf speedtest.io sind es allerdings auch kbits/s und nicht kbyte/s 

Mit einer 32k Leitung solltest du theoretisch instande sein bis zu 3.2mb/s runterzuladen.


----------



## HAWX (28. Dezember 2011)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> 32k Leitung heißt nicht das du mit 32k kb/s runterladest, sondern mit 3200kb/s
> Ausserdem steht dort doch auch immer wieder bis zu 32k.
> 
> Einen Upload von 1.7MB/s würde ich gerne mal sehen
> ...



8 ist der Teiler von Bit auf Byte nicht 10.
Mit einer 32K Leitung sind also MAXIMAL 4 MegaBYTE pro Sekunde im Download möglich, wenn es der Server hergibt.

PS: Es ist Weihnachtssale da schaffen die Steamserver einfach nicht mehr 

Fazit: @TE Keine Sorgen machen die Geschwindigkeit ist voll im Rahmen.


----------



## Midguard (28. Dezember 2011)

Unterschiedliche Performance ist doch abolut normal, fast jedes Haus hat unterschiedliche Technik und Leistungswege.

Es heisst immer bis zu 32000 und ich muss KD becheinigen, dass die mit ihren Versprechen an dichtesten an den Daten sind.
Telekom, Vodafone und die ganzen Reseller sind dageben wahre Blender, meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Dezember 2011)

Okay so wie es ausschaut ist es Zeitabhängig! 
Jetzt Morgens lade ich z.B. grade DiRT3 über Steam das fast 12GB hat in weniger als 30 Minuten und das mit unglaublichen 3,9MB/s   Hab zwar nur eine 32k Leitung aber was solls 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abends ist es schlimm wie Sau mit par kb/s und  Morgens grade das Gegenteil


----------



## turbosnake (28. Dezember 2011)

Die Amis liegen wohl alle im Bett, deswegen ist das keine Überraschung.


----------



## Xion4 (28. Dezember 2011)

Auch KabelDeutschland hat mal ein paar Downtimes wo die Leitungen einfach nicht mehr hergeben, oder auch mal Störungen, keine Sorge. Du wirst deine Leitung bei entsprechenden Serverv, Steam leider immer seltener, auch ausnutzen können.


----------



## Jimini (28. Dezember 2011)

Hast du dich schon mal an den Support von Kabel Deutschland gewendet? Als ich Neukunde war, hatte ich in den ersten Tagen auch "nur" einen Downstream von 16 MBit. Ich rief dann bei denen an und es stellte sich heraus, dass bei uns in der Gegend Buamaßnahmen stattfanden, aufgrund derer die Leitung etwas langsamer war.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (28. Dezember 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Okay so wie es ausschaut ist es Zeitabhängig!
> Jetzt Morgens lade ich z.B. grade DiRT3 über Steam das fast 12GB hat in weniger als 30 Minuten und das mit unglaublichen 3,9MB/s   Hab zwar nur eine 32k Leitung aber was solls
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was heißt den nur 32000 Kbit rechne das mal durch 8 dann merkste das 3,9 Megabyte pro Sekunde nichts außergewöhnliches sind sondern eben die volle Geschwindigekeit. Leute ihr seid hier im EXTREM PCGameshardware Forum und über die Hälfte weiß nicht, dass 8 Bit ein Byte ergeben.... Wenn du mit 4 MB/s runterlädst und beim Upload ca. 256 kb/s hast bekommst du genau das was du gebucht hast. 

Und bitte nicht immer Kabel mit DSL vergleiche, vonwegen alte Leitungen in der Straße etc. Das ist ne ganz andere Technik.


----------



## Semox (28. Dezember 2011)

Bei Steam läd man eh nicht immer mit Fullspeed. Daher sagt das über die Verfügbare Leistungskapazität ziemlich wenig aus.
Deine Speedtest Ergebnisse stimmen mit 1,7mb/s upload zudem scheinbar auch nicht !


----------



## Bruce112 (28. Dezember 2011)

gib den 2 wochen zeit schreib ne emil das du langsame geschwindkeit hast als gebucht.

ich hab selber 32mbit 

speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest teste mal hier 
Ergebnisse von http://www.speed.io
(Kopiert am 2011-12-28 15:56:58)
Download: 32571 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 1139 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2699 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 16 ms


hast du den richtigen treiber drauf für Netzwerkadapter oder hatt windows den selber runtergeladen von windows update

ich bin selber bei UNitymedia wenn du den kabel verbindest mit dein pc macht er das automatisch oder also sprich ist das bei dir auch so .

und wo ist der verteilerkasten von telekom ist der weit weg von dir entfernt .

http://cratoo.de/gallery2/d/10646-2/2008-06-12-110334_dscf0499-telefonkasten.jpg 

beim mir liegt die gegénüber auf der strasse 10 m luftlinie . früher war ich bei netcologne keine problem unitymedia auch nicht .

manchmal hab ich sogar 100 mbit wiso keine ahnung

32 mbit  heißt nicht das du mit 32 mbit saugst sondern 3.2 mbit 

für 32 mbit saugen zu können müßtest du eine leitung von 320mbit haben

die leute die 100mbit haben saugen mit 10 mbyte 

das ist ne optische täuchung  die von providern extra bewußt so werbung machen .

die schreiben nicht 3.2 mbit  sondern 32 mbit weil 32 besser aussieht als 3.2 mbit


----------



## wuestenfux (28. Dezember 2011)

Was hat bitte der Verteilerkasten von der Telekom damit zu tun wenn er über Kabel Deutschland das Internet nutzt?

Und wie Blackout24 geschrieben hat ist der DL doch im grünen Bereich.

Bruce deinen Beitrag kann ich nicht ganz folgen


----------



## Semox (28. Dezember 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> 32 mbit  heißt nicht das du mit 32 mbit saugst sondern 3.2 mbit
> 
> für 32 mbit saugen zu können müßtest du eine leitung von 320mbit haben
> 
> ...


Ähm was ?
Du verwechselt wohl mbit mit Megabyte pro sekunde.
Und selbst da sind 32mbit nicht 3.2mb/s sondern 3.9 !


ps: dein speedtest scheint auch nicht wirklich funktionsfähig für größere Bandbreiten zu sein.


----------



## blackout24 (28. Dezember 2011)

Rapidshare ist ein recht guter Speedtest auch für 100 Mbit. Da krieg ich immer konstant 3.95 MB/s. An der Uni 12 MB/s.


----------



## Semox (28. Dezember 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Rapidshare ist ein recht guter Speedtest auch für 100 Mbit. Da krieg ich immer konstant 3.95 MB/s. An der Uni 12 MB/s.


 
Kann ich bestätigen, hab da auch meist Fullspeed 8-8,2mb/s (64mbit Anschluss).


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin eben im _Berreich Hardware eher zu finden! Mit Internet usw. befasse ich mich kein bisschen hauptsache es geht!
Aber wie es scheint funktioniert alles wieder und im März wird auf 100mb/s hochgestuft


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Dezember 2011)

Kabel Deutschland ist eigentlich was Service angeht sehr gut und baut das Netz auch ziemlich schnell aus wenns Probs gibt.
Hatte auch nach ner gewissen  Zeit extreme Einbrüche grad am Abend, da konnt ich dann auch nicht mehr Zocken weil der Ping dauernd auf 300 hoch gegangen ist. 
Da hab ich dann beim Service angerufen und denen war das Problem schon bekannt das das Netz in meiner Gegend überlastet war, und die haben schon daran gearbeitet und 1-2 Wochen später lief wieder alles ohne Probs.


----------

